# A native TurboVNC Viewer for FreeBSD,does it exist ?



## ziomario (Tuesday at 6:23 PM)

Hello.

I'm trying to configure VirtualGL + TurboVNC server within a bhyve / Ubuntu 22.10 VM. The VirtualGL developer says :



> Your best bet among the existing ports is the TigerVNC Viewer, but in order to use the full range of TurboVNC features (including the TurboVNC Session Manager), you need to use the TurboVNC Viewer.  It is easy to build the TurboVNC Viewer from source code on FreeBSD.  I do it all the time.



Someone has or knows where I can get it ? I don't know how to build it from source. It's too much for me at the moment. thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

> A native TurboVNC Viewer for FreeBSD,does it exist ?








						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------



## ziomario (Tuesday at 6:31 PM)

Found 0. The VirtualGL developer also says :



> I thought that there was already a TurboVNC port for FreeBSD.  Someone who was working on a port posted several GitHub issues a while back, so I'm not sure why the port never landed.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 6:33 PM)

Doesn't seem to have ever landed, there's no deleted port either, so there has never been a port for it. You could try searching the PR that added it. And see where it got stuck. Maybe it's just a matter of pinging the port maintainers to get it committed.


----------



## ziomario (Tuesday at 6:39 PM)

If there is no port,there is no port maintainer ?


----------



## Datapanic (Tuesday at 6:46 PM)

There is net/tightvnc which TurboVNC is an offshot from.  TightVNC may not have the graphics performance if that's what you want.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 6:51 PM)

ziomario said:


> If there is no port,there is no port maintainer ?


Port maintainers don't commit anything themselves, I meant port committers.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 7:05 PM)

A cursory search doesn't show a PR for it either. Maybe somebody was working on a port but it appears they never submitted it.


----------

